# Interesting facts about cockroaches



## cfc011 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Interesting facts about cockroaches

The cockroach can live without its head for an entire week.
Female cockroaches can mate once and remain pregnant for the rest of their lives.
**Roaches love onions. They can eat almost anything, including human hair and human fingernails.*
*The German Cockroach - In Germany it is sometimes called the Russian Roach. In Russia it is called the Polish Roach :laughing:*


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

lol very interesting facts. 

Crazy that it can live that long without a head.


----------



## kevinsorbo217 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Georgia Cockroach Control*

It's called polish roach in russia? That's funny. My friends and I call the roaches down here in Georgia, crunchy critters. We had a problem in our frat house and had to resort to viewing Georgia Cockroach Control for some assistance in our pest extermination lol.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

cfc011 said:


> *Interesting facts about cockroaches
> 
> The cockroach can live without its head for an entire week.
> Female cockroaches can mate once and remain pregnant for the rest of their lives.
> ...


While were at it- the Norway rat didnt even come from Norway.......always blame the other country.....LOL


----------

